# x86 и amd64 (глупый вопрос)

## theli

1. я так понимаю что к Gentoo больше подходит x86 ?

(так как, по-моему, очень много пакетов не имеют в себе amd64)

(может мне просто так показалось)

2. так как от событий в железном мире отстал еще лет пять назад ...

(захотел вот, наконец апгрейдиться... и даже не знаю на что  :Sad:  )

что есть AMD64(athlon что-ли?) и что x86 ?

----------

## nsoveiko

 *theli wrote:*   

> 1. я так понимаю что к Gentoo больше подходит x86 ?
> 
> (так как, по-моему, очень много пакетов не имеют в себе amd64)
> 
> (может мне просто так показалось)

 

у меня создалось такое же впечатление. видимо, это от того, что мало народу работает на других архитектурах.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. так как от событий в железном мире отстал еще лет пять назад ...
> 
> (захотел вот, наконец апгрейдиться... и даже не знаю на что  )
> 
> что есть AMD64(athlon что-ли?) и что x86 ?

 

x86 включает в себя все 32-битные интелоподобные архитектуры, начиная от 386 и кончая P4/athlon xp. AMD64 - это 64-битные атлоны. они пока не полностью поддерживаются в gcc, поэтому апгрейдиться на AMD64 чтобы гонять gentoo прямо сейчас, на мой взгляд, нецелесообразно. я бы рекомендовал athlon xp.

----------

## hermes_jr

Пень4 + памяти побольше + мамка подороже.

У меня ximian openoffice собирается за 4 часа 20 минут, имхо очень достойный результат  :Wink: 

----------

## viy

пень 4 --- это хорошо, но я остановился на атлоне из-за цены. качество практически одинаково.

Чего и рекомендую всем  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

дома пень не нужен. (Под Юникс) Если еще играешься в игрушки -- то спорно. Только для программ, типа адобовских с заточкой под определенный тип процессора (архитектуру). Но это профессиональный софт для использования на работе  :Smile: )) Конечно, есть кто и дома работает. 

Так что, реальный контингент, которым нужен дома пень, очень невелик. И все равно, ярые поклонники интела вместо полноценного проца покупают обглодыши-целероны  :Smile:  Смысл? Из производителей матерей под интел вверить нельзя никому  :Smile:  кроме самого интела. Но и там есть проблемы -- при неплохом качестве фирменного железа, и безпроблемной эксплуатации в штатных режимах (без разгона  :Smile: ) на интеле очень посредственные программеры. И качество их работы, к сожалению, все ухудшается. Остаются ноутбуки, где позиции интел-мобайл высоки. В остальных случаях, очень мало смысла держать дома пень с тормозными чипсетами, и левыми матерями  :Smile:  Впрочем, поддержка мифа о необходимости пня чрезвычайно выгодна продавцам, торгующим от гигабайта и эмсиай.

Короче, здесь больше религии, чем реальности  :Smile:  Хотя, выбор есть и это хорошо. 

Кстати, если подумать о небольшом домашнем кластере с головной и машиной и парой-тройкой ведомых -- пень отдыхает. Экономически невыгодно.

----------

## viy

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Кстати, если подумать о небольшом домашнем кластере с головной и машиной и парой-тройкой ведомых -- пень отдыхает. Экономически невыгодно.

 

Это для чего-ж дома такой кластер?!  :Shocked:  Фраги клепать?  :Laughing: 

----------

## _Sir_

Дома -- для того, что на работе тебе его сделать не дадут  :Smile: 

Дома -- я предпочитаю работать дома, и вроде бы со следующей недели должен быть уволен по собственному  :Smile: 

Дома -- во мне просыпается видеорежиссер, не чета киллбиллописателю  :Smile: 

Уважаю людей, презирающих фразы "невозможно" и "please, be serios!"

Особенно мне нравятся две фразы с этой страницы:

 *Quote:*   

>  1 Video processing takes too long to do on a single computer. In fact no matter how fast the computer, no matter how much tediously hand optimized assembly language is behind it, it's Gaul awful slow. Every video program has a clustered rendering system of some kind and Cinelerra is no exception.

 В этом свете особенно милым выглядит Adobe Premier и тем более MovieMaker from XP с его безудержно-фантастической рекламой *Quote:*   

> 2 Now Cinelerra is by no means a lightweight program. You'll need something slightly less sexy than a handheld organizer to run it most effectively.

   :Laughing: 

И снова интел сакс  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Дома -- для того, что на работе тебе его сделать не дадут 

 

Ну почему же, если на свои, кровные --- пожалуйста  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *_Sir_ wrote:*   Дома -- для того, что на работе тебе его сделать не дадут  Ну почему же, если на свои, кровные --- пожалуйста 

 

Все равно не дадут. Придут суровые молчаливые мэны в костюмах и попросят пройти для дачи  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

к топику:

к примеру, головная машина для работы с cinelerra описывается

```
Dual 2.4Ghz Opteron

4GB RAM.

200 GB storage for movie files.

Gigabit ethernet
```

- А причем здесь gentoo?

Хм, при том же, при чем и chainsaw дистрибутив -- они подходят для этой программы  :Smile: 

```
Parent Directory        04-Feb-2005 14:19      -  

 ChangeLog               21-Oct-2004 11:06     4k  

 Manifest                21-Oct-2004 11:06     1k  

 cinelerra-1.0.0.ebuild  15-Jul-2004 00:39     1k  

 cinelerra-1.1.5.ebuild  15-Jul-2004 00:39     1k  

 cinelerra-1.1.7.ebuild  15-Jul-2004 00:39     2k  

 cinelerra-1.1.9.ebuild  15-Jul-2004 00:39     2k  

 cinelerra-1.2.0.ebuild  15-Jul-2004 00:39     2k  

 cinelerra-1.2.1.ebuild  21-Oct-2004 11:06     2k  

 files/                  27-Aug-2004 18:06      -  

 metadata.xml            28-Sep-2004 18:12     1k  

```

----------

## sa10

Разумеется amd64

Почему? Все просто - больше попугаев за те же деньги плюс 64 бит

64 бит это не только производительность, это новые возможности и новые качества.

Именно gentoo лучше всего прикручивается на эту платформу.

Например, Suse 9.2-64 вообще не захотел толком работать, глюк на глюке. Там напильник нужен еще больше чем на gentoo.

А рендеринг 3D визуально гораздо лучше выглядит, меньше потерь на разных апроксимациях и т.д.  Да и с любой графикой все красивше получается, gimp рулит. Может это и самовнушение, но сами понимаете.....

У меня дома: 

Athlon 64 2800 + albatron pro -II , чипсет via VIA K8T800 + nvidia 5700

На работе: 

Athlon 64 3000 + epox 8KDA+ чипсет NVIDIA nForce3 + nvidia 5700

Рекомендую не заморачиваться на nForce3, у них больше перспектив и возможностей разгона, но в мире чипсетов Nvidia еще ребенок, а VIA уже не одну собаку загрыз

С Via можно ожидать заметно меньше гимора.

Реально это проявляется как худшая работа драйвера ATA IDE (nforce заметно больше грузит проц при включенном DMA, хотя и  быстрее немного) SATA  не удосужился проверить, не хочу больше приключений.

Не уверен, но кажется ч имею еще паршивый драйвер forcedeth для NIC на nforce

Да и пару дней назад на моем Ипоксе сгорел стабилизатор и меня хотят кинуть с гарантией.

Epox - гнусь. Asus надо всегда брать.

----------

## Swappp

//off

 *Quote:*   

> Из производителей матерей под интел вверить нельзя никому Smile кроме самого интела.

 

Как раз у Intel не самые лучшие матери для настольных копьютеров... Я пользуюсь ASUS, никаких проблем не видел.

 *Quote:*   

> В остальных случаях, очень мало смысла держать дома пень с тормозными чипсетами, и левыми матерями

 

Это i865PE тормозной, а ASUS P4P800 левая мать?   :Shocked:  Вообщем то они старые, но говорю о том, чем сам пользовался (и пользуюсь сейчас). И насколько я знаю у nforce с linux есть проблемы.

 *Quote:*   

> Кстати, если подумать о небольшом домашнем кластере с головной и машиной и парой-тройкой ведомых -- пень отдыхает. Экономически невыгодно.

 

Здесь вообще XBox рулит  :Smile: 

//end off

 *Quote:*   

> 64 бит это не только производительность, это новые возможности и новые качества. 

 

Увеличени производительности довольно спорный вопрос. Надо в два раза больше памяти для целых чисел и соответственно передовать по шинам надо тоже в два раза больше информации, да и задач пока не очень много, где требуется оперирование >32 битными числами.

А какие возможности дает 64 битная архитектура? Только увлечение объемов ОЗУ >4гб. А если говорить об AMD64 то еще NX-бит.

 *Quote:*   

> А рендеринг 3D визуально гораздо лучше выглядит, меньше потерь на разных апроксимациях и т.д. Да и с любой графикой все красивше получается, gimp рулит. Может это и самовнушение, но сами понимаете..... 

 

Хм, возможно, хотя сомневаюсь, что намного лучше. Это одна из немногочисленных на сегодняшней день областей, где можно применить 64 бита. А кстати, надеюсь речь не про OpenGL/Direct3D?  :Smile: 

----------

## norguhtar

 *Swappp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Увеличени производительности довольно спорный вопрос. Надо в два раза больше памяти для целых чисел и соответственно передовать по шинам надо тоже в два раза больше информации, да и задач пока не очень много, где требуется оперирование >32 битными числами.
> 
> 

 

gcc работает в двое быстрее. Тоже самое касается многих программ молотилок к примеру PostgreSQL (у них есть оптимизация под 64 бита).

Так что говорить что 64 бита фигня рано. Но вот что x86 себя исчерпала это точно.

----------

## cmind

Ну-ка, ну-ка поподобнее про глюки с nforce... У меня уже год глюков нет.  :Confused: 

EpoX NForce2 400 Ultra Dual DDR и т.д.

----------

## Swappp

 *Quote:*   

> Ну-ка, ну-ка поподобнее про глюки с nforce... У меня уже год глюков нет.

 

Я одно время часто про них слышал на разных форумах...

 *Quote:*   

> Но вот что x86 себя исчерпала это точно.

 

а AMD64 разве не x86 64 битный?  :Wink: 

----------

## sa10

 *cmind wrote:*   

> Ну-ка, ну-ка поподобнее про глюки с nforce... У меня уже год глюков нет. 
> 
> EpoX NForce2 400 Ultra Dual DDR и т.д.

 

Я говорю об nforce3, и это глюки скорее драйверов, а не железа.

А глюков у Вас нет именно потому, что nforce2 уже давно....

Через пару лет, когда про nforce3 начнут забывать, и у него глюков не будет  :Smile: 

У меня есть (была) возможность непосредственно сравнить две железки.

Глюки - это повышенная нагрузка на проц при интенсивном использовании ATA IDE и NIC.

Кроме этого неработающий cool & quiet

У вас нечему глючить, у вас NIC не 1000Mb, и примочек amd64 нет

 *Quote:*   

> Хм, возможно, хотя сомневаюсь, что намного лучше. Это одна из немногочисленных на сегодняшней день областей, где можно применить 64 бита. А кстати, надеюсь речь не про OpenGL/Direct3D? 

 

Да, увы драйверы nvidia64 сейчас недостаточно быстры, но это дело времени. Оптимизируют и они неизбежно уделают 32 бита.

А сравнить качество рендеринга 32 и 64 бита можно по плавности цветовых переходов если две картинки рядом поместить, иначе не видно. Но не видно не потому, что мало разницы, а потому, что не знаешь как должно быть  :Smile: 

----------

## Swappp

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Да, увы драйверы nvidia64 сейчас недостаточно быстры, но это дело времени. Оптимизируют и они неизбежно уделают 32 бита.
> 
> А сравнить качество рендеринга 32 и 64 бита можно по плавности цветовых переходов если две картинки рядом поместить, иначе не видно. Но не видно не потому, что мало разницы, а потому, что не знаешь как должно быть 

 

Я про OpenGL написал, по тому, что там графику считает не ЦП, а ГП, т.е. в играх разницы особой не будет...

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Я про OpenGL написал, по тому, что там графику считает не ЦП, а ГП, т.е. в играх разницы особой не будет...

 

Ну так и игрушек на 64 бит пока не очень много.

Между прочим уже всерьез поговаривают уже о системах на 512 бит

Впрочем, есть вполне конкретные задачи и железки которые быстрее работают на 32 бит.

Например если памяти меньше 128Mb, то 32 бит заметно быстрее.

Скорость работы сервера БД будет больше на 32 бит если блок данных мал, а если установить большой блок данных, то прирост за счет 64 бит может быть на уровне 30-70% 

Кроме этого на amd64 в качестве бонуса имеем бешенную скорость шины данных за счет HyperTransport и холодный (читай - надежный) камень за счет Cool 'n' Quiet

----------

## rusxakep

Про HyperTransport зря надеешся... что 800Mhz, что 1Ghz, прироста не было. Читай на ixbt

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Про HyperTransport зря надеешся... что 800Mhz, что 1Ghz, прироста не было. Читай на ixbt

 

Я не понял, о чем это Вы? Частоту шины мы и не обсуждали...

Прироста не было? 

И не должно было быть :Smile: 

HyperTransport имеет пиковую полосу пропускания 19.2 Gb's

И эффект от частоты шины должен быть, это понятно

Но он проявится если этой полосы будет не хватать.

Можно полагать, что тесты не смогли правильно нагрузить систему

Еще раз повторю, что есть достаточно специфических условий где преимущества x86-64 не будут проявляться в полной мере.

Quake - прикольный тест производительности, не отрицаю, но, уверяю Вас - все еще впереди, и правильные тесты в том числе    :Smile: 

Замечу, что NVIDIA nForce3 250 имеет 800Mhz, а VIA K8T800 Pro - 1Ghz.

Но все это для настольной системы будет актуальным еще не скоро, но будет.

----------

## Xanoxt R'rilander

Уже пару месяцев сижу на amd64 в 64 битном генту. Жить под 64 бита жить уже давно можно (а как профиль 2005.0 официально будет - то и подавно).

Чего может нехватать "простому пользователю" в 64 битной системе? Разве что Macromedia flash. Все остальное работает, хотя довольно большое колличества совта требует либо патчей (таких программ мне встречалось две, sim-icq и wmi), либо компиляции/бинарников 32 битных. В остальном все ок.

----------

## rusxakep

 *Quote:*   

> гЮЛЕВС, ВРН NVIDIA nForce3 250 ХЛЕЕР 800Mhz, Ю VIA K8T800 Pro - 1Ghz.

 

дЕКН Б РНЛ ВРН NVЬМШЕ 800Mhz ЩРН ВХОШ МЕЯОНЯНАМШЕ ПЮАНРЮРЭ МЮ 1Ghz. Ultra БЮПХЮМР ЩРН МНБЮЪ ПЕБХГХЪ, ЦДЕ НМХ ЯЛНЦКХ ДЕПФЮРЭ 1Ghz. 

дЮ - РШ ОПЮБ, ОНЙЮ МЕР ОПХКНФЕМХИ Х _гюдюв_, ЙНРНПШЕ ХЯОНКЭГСЧР ЬХМС МЮ БЯЕ 100.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *nsoveiko wrote:*   

>  *theli wrote:*   1. я так понимаю что к Gentoo больше подходит x86 ?
> 
> (так как, по-моему, очень много пакетов не имеют в себе amd64)
> 
> (может мне просто так показалось) 
> ...

 

   Можно с успехом установить на AMD64 32битный вариант, вопрос - нужно ли? Я вот работаю на 64-битном Gentoo и хотя есть свои проблемы, могу уверенно сказать, что здесь уже всего достаточно написано, а еще народ работает...

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *Xanoxt R'rilander wrote:*   

> Уже пару месяцев сижу на amd64 в 64 битном генту. Жить под 64 бита жить уже давно можно (а как профиль 2005.0 официально будет - то и подавно).
> 
> Чего может нехватать "простому пользователю" в 64 битной системе? Разве что Macromedia flash. Все остальное работает, хотя довольно большое колличества совта требует либо патчей (таких программ мне встречалось две, sim-icq и wmi), либо компиляции/бинарников 32 битных. В остальном все ок.

 

   Пакет   mozilla-firefox-bin с успехом воспроизводит флэш. :Wink: 

----------

## ba

 *Xanoxt R'rilander wrote:*   

> Чего может нехватать "простому пользователю" в 64 битной системе?

 

а вот мне очень wmv9 кодеков не хватало сильно... так что дома сижу на p4...

зато ноут таскаю вообще на ppc и с генту ;-)

----------

## Xanoxt R'rilander

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Пакет   mozilla-firefox-bin с успехом воспроизводит флэш.

 

У меня 64 битная фокса, и... swfdec.

Конечно не родной флэш, но жить можно, пока макромедия не очнется.  :Smile: 

Кстати, не уверен что за wmv9 кодеки, но какая-то большая часть wmv файлов у меня нормально воспроизводятся без каких-либо проблем.

Какие-то нет. С другой стороны: wmv/wma = кю.

Найти какой-нибудь вменяемый бокс на ppc - давняя мечта.  :Smile: 

Пока ни денег, ни возможности. :\

----------

